# Tool to hold round work in the Milling Machine Vise



## cfellows (Nov 28, 2010)

I needed to hold some 1/2" pistons in my milling machine vise today so I could mill out the inside. My usual method is to use a couple of v-blocks but these pistons were really too small.

I had an ER-20 collet chuck that had had the shank mostly cut off, so I took a piece of 1.5" square aluminum and bored it out to a very close sliding fit on the remaining part of the shank. I installed set screws on 2 opposite sides that screw into the flats on the shank normally used for a wrench when tightening the collet. The collet chuck can be removed and used for other things if need be.







Chuck


----------



## ttrikalin (Nov 28, 2010)

A very nice idea!

I read (do not recall where) that one should put the set screws at 90 degrees to each other, so that if the hole is a bit sloppy, the collet does not pivot. But in a non sloppy boring job this is moot. 

I'm off to make a collet holder of mine - thanks for the idea!

tom in MA


----------



## Spurry (Nov 28, 2010)

A while back, this was what I made for the same purpose but with ER32 parts.

Pete


----------



## cfellows (Nov 28, 2010)

Spurry  said:
			
		

> A while back, this was what I made for the same purpose but with ER32 parts.
> 
> Pete



Nice job, Pete. Nice indeed!

Chuck


----------



## shred (Nov 28, 2010)

Cool. I made a block to hold my spring-loaded 3/4" straight-shank ER holder (which inexplicably didn't come with wrench flats) for tightening the collet nut on, but this gives more ideas on what I can do with it (I used a split-cotter to grip it as there's no Weldon flat on the shank either)


----------



## hammers-n-nails (Nov 28, 2010)

thats a good idea, i usually just clamp a lathe chuck to the table.


----------



## doc1955 (Nov 28, 2010)

Chuck nice job!
I have a 5c block set but at times I need to turn up sleeves for sizes that the 5c collet block does not accommodate. You have inspired me I may have to set up and make a similar set up. 
Thanks Chuck and nice job!


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Dec 1, 2010)

I've used an Arc Euro "Sir John" 5C/ER-32 adaptor widget in my 5C collet block to hold odd sized round stock in the mill vise. Works a treat! I like your solution too Chuck. That one goes on "THE LIST."

Bottom widget on this page: http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Collets/5C-Fixtures I was lucky enough to get one shipped to a friend in the UK that was coming over here for a visit. Beat the high cost of shipping across the pond. ;D


----------



## Spurry (Dec 1, 2010)

Dickey B

I too, have one of Sir John's inventions, but it's not that long ago since I first saw one for sale, so not quite sure how long it's been on the market. I made my fixture about 5 years ago, so was surprised that Chuck had come up with (nearly) the same idea. Great minds and all that. 

Pete


----------



## Ned Ludd (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Guys,
" Great minds and all that." 

Confucius he say "man who thinks he is the first to come up with a new idea, is soon to be disappointed". Yes folks, I have been disappointed a few times myself, but it does not matter 'coz I got the job done. Only those with huge egos need to go down in history as the inventor of something, the rest of us are quite happy that their ideas worked.
Ned
PS I am not knocking anyone who *has* succeeded in coming up with something that has their name attached, because deep down inside Ned their might be an ego trying to escape, and I might also be turning a delicate shade of Green.:-\


----------

